# New from the Beatty Buck area



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well Howdy neighbor...sorta. Welcome to AT, lots of information here, don't hesitate to post up.
General is the section to go to if you want to talk basic archery, Bowhunting is for debating ethics:wink:, and Mutantville is the home for fun.

Also if your in need of any gear you can find it here, just look in the classifieds.

And finally if you have any question please feel free to PM (private message) me and I'll do my best to help ya out.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

do you use the can too lol. while im hunting i look at my can and just stare at that deer hoping something a quarter of its size will come out.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Hoyt 25. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Hoyt 25 (Nov 9, 2007)

steve_T said:


> do you use the can too lol. while im hunting i look at my can and just stare at that deer hoping something a quarter of its size will come out.


As a matter of fact yes I do. The guy hunts about 5 miles from me. Hopefully something comes in soon.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up and enjoy your stay.:thumbs_up


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

